# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ΠΕΡΙΣΤΡΕΦΟΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΙΣΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΜΑΛΛΙΩΝ BELISSIMA

## pkonid

Aγαπητοί φίλοι. Μήπως γνωρίζεται που μπορώ να βρω αυτό το καλώδιο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σκούρα τα πράγματα ... δεν νομίζω για τέτοια μαραφέτια να έχουν προβλέψει και ανταλλακτικά. Το άνοιξες? μπας και θέλει κανένα ίσιαγμα ή κανένα καθαρισματάκι?

----------


## xsterg

συνηθως χαλανε οι επαφες. εγω σε ενα τετοιο του κολλησα σταθερο καλωδιο και το στερεωσα με σιλικονη. εως σημερα γινεται δουλεια.

----------


## pkonid

Δεν χάλασε η επαφή αλλά το καλώδιο λίγο πιο κάτω (έκοψε  ένα αγωγό). Στο σημείο που κόπηκε δεν παίρνει τίποτα. Μάλλον θα κάνω αυτό που λες. (κολλησα σταθερο καλωδιο και το στερεωσα με σιλικονη).το παράξενο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει σεκανένα site τέτοιο ανταλλακτικό.

----------


## thanasis 1

Οπως λεει και ο χρηστος βαλε ενα αλλο καλωδιο και βαλε εναν σφικτηρα ωστε να μην κουνιεται.
Εγω ετσι το ειχα κανει σε ενα ισιωτικο της αδερφης μου της ιδιας εταιριας(μαλλον το ιδιο θα ειναι)και παει αερα μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## pkonid

Θανάση καλή και η δική σου ιδέα.

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν έχω εικόνα, αλλά ίσως να είναι εφικτή και η επισκευή του υπάρχοντος καλωδίου, με θερμοσυστελλόμενο μακαρόνι.

----------

FILMAN (19-10-15)

----------


## pkonid

Στο υπάρχον καλώδιο της συσκευής, θα γίνει επισκευή με θερμοσυστελλόμενο μακαρόνι και με σφιχτήρα, καθώς υπάρχει πάνω στη συσκευή. Το παράξενο της υποθέσεως είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό καλώδιο, παρά μόνο στις αντιπροσωπείες των συσκευών με μεγάλο κόστος.

----------


## diony

> Θανάση καλή και η δική σου ιδέα.



Συμφωνώ και εγώ με το #3 και το #5

Έχω επιφυλάξεις για ένωμα του καλωδίου και μόνωση με θερμοσυστελλόμενο για 2 λόγους
Αφού κόπηκε το γερό , πόσο θα αντέξει το κολλημένο , διότι σε όλες τις φορητές συσκευές εκεί κόβεται το καλώδιο και δεύτερο υπάρχει κίνδυνος για αυτόν που χειρίζεται τη συσκευή
Στο παρελθόν έκανα πολλά με μόνιμη σύνδεση με απόλυτη επιτυχία και φυσικά ασφαλή χρήση
Απλά κονταίνεις 10-15 εκατοστά το καλώδιο ή βάζεις καινούριο , *φροντίζοντας να βάλεις σφικτήρα στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής να το συγκρατεί*

----------


## Googlis

Πράγματι, όπου κι αν έψαξα για να σε βοηθήσω Πέτρο, κατέστη αδύνατον να το βρω δυστυχώς.
Άρα πας για πατεντούλα!

----------


## pkonid

Φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες σας, πραγματικά βοήθησαν στην επισκευή. Φίλε Νίκο και Κώστα πατέντα και ότι φτιάξουμε.Δεν είμαστε για καινούργια εργαλεία. Ας προσέχουν και λίγο οι γυναίκες.

----------


## pkonid

Φοτωγραφία επισκευής ισιωτικής μαλλιών.
GetAttachment.aspx.jpg

----------

skfn (15-04-18)

----------


## diony

Είναι πολύ μικρή η εικόνα , αλλά δεν πειράζει αρκεί να έγινε σωστή δουλειά

----------


## FILMAN

Με το θερμοσυστελλόμενο δεν θα κινδυνέψει περισσότερο η χρήστρια από ότι με το φθαρμένο αυθεντικό καλώδιο...

----------


## street

οπως λενε και παραπανω τα παιδια , θερμοσυστελομενο σφικτηρας κλπ , εγω σε κανα δυο περιπτωσεις εχω χρησιμοποιησει 
ελαστικο διελευσης λαιμου , με πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα , τετοια εχουν αρκετα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων , σε μια περιπτωση ομ αναγκαστικα να χρησιμοποιησω καινουριο καλωδιο , βλεπεις ηταν κομμωτηριο , νομιζω τα ειχα παρει απ το AMAZON , αλλα και στο EBAY που ειδα εχει μπολικα ... και χρωματιστα αμα λαχει  :Biggrin:  εκει θα κοιταξεις και μοντελο και αναλογα ...

----------


## pkonid

Δημήτρη ήσουν διαφωτιστικός με τα site. Δεν σκέφτηκα καθόλου το ebay. Πάντως έχει αυτό που ήθελα. Ας ρίξουν μια ματιά , όποιος επιθυμεί από τους φίλους , για παρόμια επισκευή.

----------


## ptheodoros62

> Σκούρα τα πράγματα ... δεν νομίζω για τέτοια μαραφέτια να έχουν προβλέψει και ανταλλακτικά. Το άνοιξες? μπας και θέλει κανένα ίσιαγμα ή κανένα καθαρισματάκι?


εγω δεν βρεικα

----------

